# Our RV is finally registered!!!!!!!!



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Can't believe it after several days of bad sleep and more than enough worrying about it, we are finally registered. 

Just a three minute inspection and I helped the nice lady at the DVLA with the measuring tape 8O .

We knew we were within the width measurement but you just don't know until the day. We are soooooooooooo releived.

Now all we need is Mark's provisional licence so he can do his LGV. They have had his licence for 2 months and no sign of it coming back any time soon!

Anita and Mark


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

goodie you are nearly there now!

I'd give dvla a ring, its not unheard of for them to mislay things........


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

thewaltons said:


> They have had his licence for 2 months


I got mine back in less than 3 weeks, in January.

Dougie.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[Nice one Guys, dead chuffed for yer, the Landau is a lovelly bus.........not that I'm biased  


As a matter of interest, what was the width measurment, did they actually measure, and if so , EXACTLY how?

Ta


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well done the Waltons, If I'd have been holding that tape measure it would have been the only Georgie Boy that they made well under 90 inches, just to be on the safe side.  

Nice choice of rig by the way, I pick mine up tomorrow


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, can you believe it???? The DVLA have just called (less than two hours since the inspection) and my registration documents are ready for collection :lol: They are going to post them coz we can't get there until Friday anyway.

Before we went for the inspection I printed the specifications for our model off the internet and I gave them to her before any measuring started. She checked inside to make sure it was fitted out as a motorhome and then took the VIN number down from a laminated sheet on the side of the slide

The measuring was done with a good old tape measure, on a hill. No plumb lines and no chalk, no laser measuring or anything else. She confirmed they use the SMMT list and another list and that their policy is that if any model is not on either of their lists they now measure every single one that is imported in to the country. The first thing I asked was where does the side end and the back begin because there isn't a corner - its curved! She didn't answer (did she hear me?).Exactly 13 minutes after arriving outside we were heading back home!!!!!

How pleased are we??

JimJam, hope your collection goes really well, you must be really looking forward to it

Thanks for all the comments everyone


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

thewaltons said:


> The measuring was done with a good old tape measure, on a hill. No plumb lines and no chalk, no laser measuring or anything else.


OK, so we now know they used a tape measure, but _PLEASE_, exactly how/where did they measure?
Sorry to be a pain but this is VERY important to a lot of us 8)

Ta


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Zaskar

Sorry to sound vague, but I literally held the zero end of the tape about chest high at the back of the RV and the DVLA lady walked across to the other side. It was probably 2 or 3 seconds before she let the tape go and that was that. I remember reading somewhere that they always measure the back because it can be bigger than the front in some cases and that is true of ours.

The whole inspection took 3 minutes.

My honest opinion is that there are several Georgie boys with the same width measurement on the approved list and none which have been rejected so she knew we were going to be o.k. She really hardly looked at it and it only took 3 minutes. She is just following a new directive from Swansea which says EVERY one must be measured now! So, my guess is that if anyone has registered theirs very recently without an inspection then they are very flippin lucky, or maybe this is just Northampton DVLA??


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

thewaltons said:


> Hi Zaskar
> Sorry to sound vague,


No problem, thanks for the info.  
Basically, it's not been measured properly by someone who doesn't know what they're doing!!!! :roll:

Don't get me wrong, I personally have no probs at all with so called oversize RV's and I'm still dead chuffed you're sorted  , I just wanted to clarify what/how they were doing the measuring.

Enjoy your lovelly new coach!


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!

sleep well tonight

des


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

zaskar said:


> ... Basically, it's not been measured properly by someone who doesn't know what they're doing!!!! :roll: Don't get me wrong, I personally have no probs at all with so called oversize RV's ...


Hi there, sorry to prolong this, but is the Georgie Boy 'oversized'? You say there are several the same on 'The List', and yours passed no probs. What is the stated width? Does that include awning if you have one? Did they measure the same as the brochure width?

Zaskar: In what way was the measuring done wrong do you think?

Anybody know what this 'other' list is?

thanks

Fay


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Zaskar: In what way was the measuring done wrong do you think?
Fay[/quote]

The measuring was wrong because it wasn't accurate.

TheWaltons clearly stated that it was measured at waist height at the back end where the vertical corners of the end cap (back panel) are radiused (approx 3" rad I would guess). YOU CANNOT MEASURE TO A RADIUS.

(....and who on earth came up with the ridiculous notion that *A class RV's *are generally wider at the rear than the front! 8O (I'm talking parrallel sidewall to sidewall here, not including front cap "areodynamic/styling sweep) - Proof please, otherwise, forget it !  )

THE most accurate way to measure an RV with a hand held tape rule is accross the drivers side and passenger side window frames ENSURING THAT THE FRAMES ARE IN LINE WITH EACH OTHER. You then minus the thickness of the frames and you have a reasonably accurate sidewall to sidewall dimension. This dimension, of couse, STILL doesn't include the contentious issues of awnings and wheel arch flares.

ps. i didn't say the Landau wss oversize  
What i said was that I personally dont have a problem with so called oversize RV's coming over ( ie up to 102" wide).


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Well done The Waltons.

Had our new German Import inspected today (not on the list) - took all of 5 minutes and no measuring tape - registration docs issued 15 minutes later.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

I think the DVLA ladies were just going through the motions with their B&Q tape measure. :lol:

If you look at the latest SMMT list of motor-homes ALL Georgie Boy Landau's are in the 'approved' list, NO Georgie Boy Landau is in the oversized list.

>> SMMT List HERE <<


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> I think the DVLA ladies were just going through the motions with their B&Q tape measure. :lol:


I agree entirely.  
A very poor state of afairs :roll:

.....but I'm STILL dead chuffed for The Waltons.


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

MicknPat said:


> If you look at the latest SMMT list of motor-homes ALL Georgie Boy Landau's are in the 'approved' list, NO Georgie Boy Landau is in the oversized list.


While that's so, There are several Winnies on the approved list that are, according to the manufacturer, 8' 5 1/2" wide, but were presumably measured as less - a lot less. So I'm still wondering what the stated size of the Georgie Boy is, and did the DVLA measure it as being the same?

As for measuring on a radius, one assumes that you hold the ends at a projection of the side wall, which should be accurate to a few mm. (Mind you, a few mm is all some of us have to spare!) 8O

Fay


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Anita & Mark
Congratulations to you both...... Must be a relief :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well done the Waltons
see all that stress for nothing who told you to panic anyway :wink: 

Tony


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

I did a search on the web for our model and the width is 8'4" which is the same measurement as all the others Georgie Boys on the list. We both believe that ours really is within the correct width but also agree that there has to be a better method than using a tapemeasure. Clearly the measuring process is open to interpretation by whom ever has the tape in there hands and when 1mm could make the difference between registration and shipping back to the USA :roll: its just not good enough.

That said, we are extremely relieved that ours has now been registered and for a bonus its been great for the diet. Hubby lost about a stone in just a few days :lol: 

Keith, if you're around at the weekend we would love to meet you - the kettle is always on!

Anita and Mark


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the invite :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Have sent you a PM 

Keith


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

You may know that we Registered our Fleetwood Expedition 37U last week.

We spent 6 months of our US tour worrying about the width issue - we measured from external window edge to external window edge at least every two weeks (still not knowing how the DVLA would measure it).

It was made worse by the fact our RV measured upto 6mm differently depending on the temperature at the time (narrower in Canada and wider in Florida).

We were lucky in that I managed to get a letter from Fleetwood confirming our width to be under 2.55m - it wasn't easy and took several months to get.

So, we knew our RV was under width (JUST!!) and we had a letter from the manufacturer - so we were 99% confident we would be OK. Of course the awnings were a different matter and we spent a while deciding what to do about them.

Then, all of a sudden, the new SMMT List was published - just a few days before we registered.

Rather than let the DVLA muddle thru the registration procedure, I printed the SMMT List and highlighted our Make/Model on it - ensuring I made it VERY clear to the clerk that our RV was legal as it was on the List.

We were still half-expecting an inspection but they just sent us the documents (although we are fighting them to get the correct 06 plate and not the 55 they gave us).

But, if someone can tell me how the SMMT got a width measurement of 2.53m for a Fleetwood Expedition then I'd be amazed - they are nearly 2cm under the true measurement (and tha doesnt include the awnings obviously).

Paul


----------

